# Does resetting my SMC delete files?



## KleptoMacMan (Jan 3, 2017)

If I reset my IMac Yosemite SMC will I lose all my files? If so any good devices to back it up, is a hard drive, or site recommended to back up everything?


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

No it does not erase any of your files.

More information on things it resets: https://support.apple.com/en-us/HT201295


----------



## KleptoMacMan (Jan 3, 2017)

Thank for your help, I'll start it today. 

I've been having problems with sleep wake failure on google chrome, and I've had resetting SMC will make things better.


----------

